# HobbyTalk a Sponsor of the Snowbirds



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We are proud to announce that HobbyTalk will be a sponsor of the 2005 Snowbird Nationals and will be the sponsor of a new area on the Snowbird Nationals web site on car setups. This new area will allow racers to upload their car setups for others to view. This will help those that need a starting place for their setups and will be an interesting area for those that are interested in car setups in general.

The Snowbird Nationals forum here on HobbyTalk will be a place to find out info about the Snowbirds and to share info with other Snowbird participants. 

You can find the Snowbird Nationals web site at www.snowbirdnationals.com


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks Hank for your support and being a part of the event!!! Hobbytalk has always been a wonderful place for racers to go and learn more about what is going on with RC racing, and meet and talk to others!!! Thanks for your dedication to the RC hobby!!!

I should have the setup page live soon and will be looking for past racers of the Snowbird's to submit their race setups. We have many racers that don't have a lot of carpet experience and this will help. Plus it is a good way for sponsored racers to support other racers that run the same equipment!

The countdown is nearing 100 days... cya!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks Mike! We are happy to help support the Snowbirds... that is one great race you put on there!


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

only one set-up anyone needs to know about........CHARLEYS STEAK HOUSE WEDNESDAY NIGHT! plan now last year we were the only thing oval related to make the car haction! we plan on bringing our cars to charleys this year so everyone can see some oval coverage! even if it is at a steak house! muhahahahahahahhahaah muahhahahahahaaha 

btw hank and hobby talk rule!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice work Hank. SCH is looking foward to being there again in a bigger way than last year. Hard work, and a great time and big memories to be had by anyone who attends!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

To get things started I'm going to "plant" a few threads that should have a geneal interest to anyone going to the Snowbirds.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Snowbirds Warmup Race*

Hank; great job on the Snowbirds thread! I think it's going to help a lot. But don't forget we have a flat carpet oval race on January 15th at Thunder Road, The Snowbirds Warmup. It's a sanctioned ARCOR State Race. We'll have more out on it after we get done with The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships race on December 4th.

This will give folks *two* opportunities to get tweaked up on a flat carpet oval, prior to the Snowbirds; and two chances to test their skill and setups against some stiff competition. More to follow. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Scarecrow One (May 24, 2002)

Ernie Thanks for your support, Hope to see you again at The Birds.

Ken "The Scarecrow" Holmes


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

we also have a big warm up type race here in new castle indiana on the 10 and 11 of dec.BIG flat track with new carpet.should be over 100 people coming in from all over.and did i mention that its for $$$$.5 bucks out of the entry is going to the purse.the will be alot of the top guys in the midwest here.if anybody is interested in comining then check out the thread on here for new track location for new castle.montie panzica can help with ?
hope to see sum new faces there.


----------

